# Fueled by "Natural Light"



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

All was well, until "Natural Light" entered the picture.


Fun..........



Friends..................


And atvs........................



Boom, Natty Light!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Two bent rims and a snatched off skid plate.



Why must I mix beer and atv's into a vicious money sucking cocktail????


Anyway, looking at new rims & tires, plus skid plates. (Must be Natty Proof)

:rockn::rockn:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

sookiesmacker said:


> (Must be Natty Proof)
> 
> :rockn::rockn:



Not gonna happen but you may want to give that Yamaha up and get an M1A1.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hahaha!!! No pictures Sookie?????


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I bet I could really f............k something up if you stick me in an M1A1 all drunk on Natty Light. I think it something in the cheap brew Sookie every time I've slummed with the 'Beast', 'Natty's', or a big box of 'Stones' I've woke up thinking WTF have I done.


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> hahaha!!! No pictures Sookie?????


I sprayed the major mud off the morning after the carnage. I ain't looked at her since. (Still coming to grips with my stupidity) LOL.:aargh4:


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

TX4PLAY said:


> I bet I could really f............k something up if you stick me in an M1A1 all drunk on Natty Light. I think it something in the cheap brew Sookie every time I've slummed with the 'Beast', 'Natty's', or a big box of 'Stones' I've woke up thinking WTF have I done.


I agree.

From now on, it's nothing but Jack Daniels for me. I'm sure that'll right the wrong.


:greatgooglymoogly:



:haha::haha:


----------



## BuckMark (Mar 22, 2009)

Please don't Bring Jack into the equation!!!!!It could get realy serious!!!!Oh yeah, this is coming from someone who drove off a 12 ft shear dropoff!!!!! Just sayin!!!!


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

behave son


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

yeah my first time out i got to see what happens when you mix Crown Royal with a RZR..... after pulling him out 8-10 times that night, sometimes out of the same freakin stuff he just got stuck in cuz he barreled off in it again as we were winching back in the cable onto the spool....and a few other F'ed up bikes that night...I watch my intake when ridin


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

BuckMark said:


> Please don't Bring Jack into the equation!!!!!It could get realy serious!!!!Oh yeah, this is coming from someone who drove off a 12 ft shear dropoff!!!!! Just sayin!!!!


And 
"BLIPPED" the throttle on the way down!!!!!!!

:haha::haha:

Well, got my 27 zilla's on 112's. Next is the skid's.

Next time I'm drinkin' and drivin' in the parking-lot. 

"Parkin'Lot Cowboy"


:rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn:


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Drinkin' and Drivin' in the parking lot will get ya too just ask anybody that saw Landon (JLC Performance) at the Meet and Greet...That's what got his transmision


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Landon: "My bikes badder than yours mofo watch this reverse wheelie"
Landons Transmission: "Kapoooow"
Landon: "Bleep Bleep Bleep Bleep"


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Yep, that's about right


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i give him props though he held his own beer and said watch this


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

walker said:


> i give him props though he held his own beer and said watch this


Thats funny right there. I dont care who you are.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:haha::haha::haha: I only broke my axle when i decided to do that stupid **** ...now I feel kinda lucky!!!!


----------



## swamprat25 (Jan 7, 2011)

RDWD said:


> Landon: "My bikes badder than yours mofo watch this reverse wheelie"
> Landons Transmission: "Kapoooow"
> Landon: "Bleep Bleep Bleep Bleep"


 famous last words


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws (Nov 22, 2009)

hahah! :haha:


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

What about them gamecocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

